# Barn Questions



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

I have a temporary barn for the winter. We're bringing our first two goats home the first weekend in December, and we will be getting a few more in the spring. Also in the spring we're going to be building a permanent barn. Unfortunately, it's not really safe to keep them outside at night. Our neighbor's have dogs they let run wild. I have several questions if you all don't mind answering them.

I would like two kidding stalls, what dimensions should they be?

What dimensions should the regular stalls be?

And what should the floor be made from? I was thinking concrete over wood.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what breed of goat? 

dont forget milking room and feed room 

I like dirt floor - makes for easier cleaning.


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

They are pygmy and Nigerian dwarf crosses.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

5x5 stalls would be plenty of space for a small breed. IMO.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

We have a 20x20 barn/hatchery. We have 6 stalls that are 5x5 and they have worked great. We use dirt floors because like stacey said its easier to clean IMO too.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Dirt floors, in my opinion.
Kidding stalls could be whatever you want. I personally would go probably 5x5 to 8x8. 
Regular stalls that is up to you...how big you'd want them..how many goats you want in them. Get some string and make different dimensions and see what you'd prefer and what would work best for you. We all will have different ideas on what our perfect barn would look like and perfect size stalls so I think you could find the perfect size for you.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

dirt floors if they are high enough that you do not have a water problem. 
5x5 or 4x6 for one pygmy or dwarf goat if fine for kidding.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I have concrete floors and they are fine. they are sloped a little, and it empty's into a lower "trough". I haven't had any problem with too much "wet" litter.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I have dirt floors but would prefer concrete goven the choice. Shavings or sawdust then straw and you wont have an issue with wet. Reason i like concrete is after you scrape the bedding out it can be pressure cleaned, also if you get any nasty bacteria etc in there you can properly decontaminate concrete, lots harder with dirt! You can also put down rubber stall mats which are easy to clean, i prefer bedding for the snuggle factor. Raised floors with wooden slats are also good but mats are needed for the littlies so they dont get theor feet stuck. They also require more maintenance with yearly oiling etc.


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

I have to have the concrete. I live in the valley of two hills, so everything gets wet and nasty. We tried dirt floors in our chicken building, before we switched to tractors, and all the hens ended up covered in mud and half frozen. Now all our buildings have concrete floors to raise them up just enough so our things don't drown.

Thanks for all the info! It's helped alot. :hug:


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

We are building our barn right now also and are putting red sand (the kind you would use in an arena) with rubber mats on top.


----------

